# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Virtyti nacionalist i Bektashizmit Shqiptar

## Qafir Arnaut

marre nga blog-u i Fatos Lubonjes

Përpjekja bektashiane e Naim Frashërit

Kur flitet për përpjekjet për të shenjtëruar nacionalizmin shqiptar nuk mund të mos përmenden figurat që kanë dhënë ndihmesën më të madhe, të cilët kanë marrë emrin rilindas. Më i shquari ndër ta është Naim Frashëri i cili sot konsiderohet poeti kombëtar shqiptar. Ai ka shkruar dy poema epike që synonin të krijonin mitet përbashkuese të shqiptarëve. Poemën Qerbelaja si dhe poemën Historia e Skënderbeut - të dyja të botuarar më 1898. Me poemën Qerbelaja që i këndon një beteje të humbur në shekullin e parë të historisë muslimane, betejë që u bë miti themelues i shiizmit, ai tentoi të krijojë betejën e humbur të shqiptarëve ashtu siç kishin serbët betejën e humbur të Kosovës në qendër të mitologjisë së tyre nacionaliste. Në fakt që të dy mitet, ai serbo-ortodoks rreth Betejës së Kosovës dhe miti shiit rreth Betejës së Qerbelasë janë shumë të ngjashëm në përmbajtje dhe në stil. Në të dy rastet skenari i ngjarjes është përqëndruar rreth një beteje të humbur padrejtësisht, çka i bën ato shembuj të asaj që Elias Canetti e ka quajtur fe të ankimit (Ger Dujzing, Perpjekja 15-16, f.46). *Synimi i Naim Frashërit, i cili i përkiste edhe vetë fesë bektashiane ishte që, meqënëse të gjitha nacionalizmat e ballkanit kishin një lidhje të fortë me fenë, aq sa parrulla nacionaliste e asaj kohe e theksuar edhe nga Naim Frashëri ishte nuk ka komb pa fe, feja përbashkuese e shqiptarëve duhej të bëhej bektashizmi.* Naimi u përpoq të mobilizonte orientimin shiit dhe antisunit të bektashinjve për të shprehur kundërshtimin e tij ndaj sundimit otoman dhe për të artikuluar një identitet (musliman) të veçantë për shqiptarët. *Ai shpresonte që bektashinjtë, duke qenë heterodoksë dhe sinkretistë do të mund ti kapërcenin ndarjet fetare në Shqipëri dhe të vendosnin një urë ndërmjet diferencave të Islamit dhe Krishtërimit.* Ai me shkrimet e tij u përpoq të përgjithësonte natyrën josektare dhe ndërfetare të Urdhërit të Bektashinjve ku, përveç theksimit të tolerancës fetare, *ai gjithashtu nënvizonte orientimin kombëtar si një nga aspektet kryesore të doktrinës bektashiane: jo vetëm ndërmjet tyre, por dhe me të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë bektashinjtë janë vëllezër shpirtërorë. Ata e duan fqinjin si veten, qoftë musliman apo i krishterë dhe sillen njësoj, duke e paraqitur veten të shënjtëruar me të gjithë njerëzit. Por mbi të gjitha ata duan vendin e tyre dhe bashkëkombësit, sepse ky është virtyti më i lartë. (Hasluck 1929-II: 556).* Kjo shpjegon edhe rolin e rëndësishëm që kanë luajtur bektashinjtë shqiptarë në kapërcyell të shekullit 19 në lëvizjen nacionaliste shqiptare. Faltoret bektashiane shqiptare (teqetë) - shpesh vende lutjesh edhe për muslimanët, edhe për të krishterët - në përgjithësi njiheshin si qendra të veprimtarisë nacionaliste shqiptare. Veç kësaj Urdhëri luajti një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në krijimin e shkollave ilegale dhe përhapjen e librave shqip duke u dhënë njëkohësisht mbështetje aktive grupeve të armatosura nacionaliste. Është e njohur tashmë që bektashinjtë, kur diskutohej çështja e alfabetit shqiptar, mbështetën përdorimin e shkrimit latin, ndryshe nga muslimanët e tjerë, të cilët mbështetnin përdorimin e shkrimit arab.

Skënderbeu dhe feja e shyptarit asht shqyptaria

Ndërkaq kjo përpjekje e Naimit dhe e bektashinjve duket se nuk zuri rrënjë për disa arsye, së pari sepse feja bektashiane ishte në minorancë edhe përsa i përket pjesës islame të popullsisë: 55% sunitë dhe 15% bektashinj (pa llogaritur Kosovën); së dyti sepse shqiptarët duhet të kishin një faktor më të fortë përbashkues që ti afronte nga Evropa e krishterë që do të vendoste për fatin e tyre. Së treti edhe për shkak të lidhjeve të forta që një pjesë e shqiptarëve kishin me Turqinë e cila, nga një pjesë e rëndësishme e atyre që nisën lëvizjen nacionaliste shqiptare me Lidhjen e Prizerenit, ende konsiderohej si mbrojtëse e interesave të shqiptarëve nga synimet serbe dhe greke. Megjithatë si frymë e nevojës për tolerancë fetare dhe bashkëpunim të të gjithë shqiptarëve në emër të kombit përpjekja e Naimit duket se triumfoi, ndonëse nën të tjera simbole dhe heronj. Konteksti i përmendur më sipër bëri që në procesin e ndërtimit të identiteti nacional shqiptar të marrë përparësi një tjetër mit i ekzaltuar nga poema tjetër e Naim Frashërit Historia e Skënderbeut kombinuar me thirrjen e një tjetër rilindasi, katolik ky që i shërbente perandorisë otomane në atë kohë, Vaso Pasha: ai në thirrjen tij nacionaliste iu drejtua shqiptarëve me poemën "O moj Shqypni" (botuar më 1878-1880) që shërbeu pastaj për të ngritur fenë shekullare të nacionalizmit shqiptar: Mos shikjoni kish a xhamija, / feja e shqyptarit asht shqyptaria. Ky mit apo konstrukt historik u bashkua me mitin e Skënderbeut i cili kishte luftuar në shekullin e 15 kundër turqve. Ky hero i krishterimit u rimorr nga nacionalistët shqiptarë, por duke iu zhveshur pak nga pak përmbajtja fetare dhe duke u kthyer në një hero shekullar të nacionalizmit shqiptar, si një luftëtar që kishte luftuar për çlirimin e mëmëdheut. Në këtë frymë është trajtuar ai edhe nga Naim Frashëri në poemën e tij Historia e Skënderbeut. Krujë o qytet i bekuar / prite prite Skënderbenë / po vjen si pëllumb i shkruar / të shpëtojë mëmëdhenë. *Kur trajtohet miti i Skënderbeut si mit përbashkues i shqiptarëve nuk duhet injoruar edhe argumenti sipas të cilit fakti që Skënderbeu kishte pasur edhe fe të krishterë edhe muslimane i jepte figurës së këtij heroi një ambiguitet që e bënte më të pranueshëm për të gjithë shqiptarët edhe nga pikpamja fetare.*

----------


## Ermal 22

*Intelektualët shqiptarë dhe bektashizmi*
prej Naim dhe Sami Flamurit, ne Melbourn [Australi]


Shumë personalitete të shquara , shqiptarë dhe të huaj, kanë shkruar për bektashizmin dhe bektashianët, për besimin dhe cilësitë, për vlerat dhe kontributet që ata i dhanë kulturës shqiptare. Mjafton ta nisim me korifeun - *Naim Frashërin e me Samiun, me Gjysh Ali Gjirokastrën e me Abdy Frashërin, me Mit'hat Frashërin e me Evlia Çelebiun, me Natali Claire e me Hafëz Ali Korçën, me Syrja Vlorën e me Edwin E. Jacques, me Faik Konicën e me bijën e Gjirokastrës, Musine Kokalarin. Të gjitha këto mendje të larta panë dhe gjetën tek bektashizmi shprehjen më të çlirët të dëshirës se atdheu është mbi të gjitha, se atdheu është mëmë e atë, është gjuhë dhe vetvete, është besim dhe fe.* 

Pikërisht këto shenja i pa "toska i madh", Abdyl Frashëri, kur përpjekjet për mëvehtësi i mbështeti në "babatë bektashjanë" të teqeve në të cilat u shtrua si mik e si bir përkrah të mirit baba Alush Frashëri; këto gjurmë bektashiane ndoqi edhe Edwin Jacques kur theksoi se ishin krerët bektashianë ata që dolën haptas në përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe. *Ishte vetë Baba Ali Tomorri që në kohën kur ndalohej e përndiqej gjuha shqipe dhe ata që e përhapnin atë pohoi se qe në praktikën bektashiane ta shkruanin letërsinë e tyre fetare, poezitë dhe himnet në gjuhën e popullit. Shumë nga dervishët dhe baballarët e teqeve udhëtuan nga fshati në fshat, nga jugu në veri duke shpërndarë libra për rilindjen e Shqipërisë* . Jo më kot poeti i madh, shpirti i kombit, Naimi "iu qas, kesaj feje me gjithë zemër; shkruajti libra e vjersha, që baballarët t'i kanë në nder të madh, e meritoi të quhet si një ndër themeluesit e kësaj feje në Shqipëri. Me atë mënyrë, gjithë bektashizmin e solli e e mbajti, në qark të kombësisë, të dashur," dhe shkroi për këtë qëllim edhe disa nga faqet e tij më të shkëlqyera në Fletoren e Bektashinjvet në Qerbelanë dhe Mësimet.
Në frymën dhe nën fytyrën e bektashizmës lindën poetë,e gojëtarë të rrallë, sofra bektashianë, e çlirë, e hapur dhe nderuese ndaj besimeve të tjera të botës fali shpirtëra të ndërtuar mirë, zemra të gatuara me mirësi e mbrothtësi. "Pra në një koncert si Bektashizmi, ku dalin heronj dhe bienë dëshmorë njërëz me ide të nalta, poeti i ynë gjente lulishten ku do të çfrente më vonë si Bilbili i Majit. Gjithë sa ia ndjente shpirti dhe ia pëlqente syri, Naim Frashëri e gjeti të begatëshme në këtë lulishte. I frymëzuar nga"Hadika"ja shkruajti "Qerbela"- në; i mbushur me dëshirë dhe dashuri nga poemat e Nesimiut, Tyrabi-Aliut dhe Nijazi me shokë, ndezi ato drita të bukura të librës tij "Lulet e Verës"; duke marrë shëmbëlla nga Kajgusëzi dhe Viraniu me shokë, bëri "Fletore e Bektashinjvet", Thelbin e Kuranit, 'Fjalët fluturake' dhe vjershat e ndryshme," shkruan Gjysh Ali Gjirokastra. 

Lista e atyre që janë shprehur kësisoj është tepër e gjatë, por do të ndalesha e do të veçoja për t'i shtjelluar pak më gjatë disa prej shkrimeve të Faik Konicës dhe të Musine Kokalarit në lidhje me bektashizmin. Jo vetëm një herë dhe jo shkarazi, mjeshtëri i madh Konica i është kthyer e ka rimarrë në shkrimet e tij temën e bektashizmit si doktrinë dhe të bektashianëve si shfaqje e besimit. Mund të përmendim të paktën tre artikuj mes së cilëve njëri është i drejtpërdrejt dhe enkas për bektashizmin dhe dy të tjerët e trajtojnë këtë temë të ngërthyer brenda temave të tjera, gjithësesi të pa shkëputura nga objekti i referimit tonë. *Shkrimi i parë i takon vitit 1897 dhe titullohet "Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve"*. Ky tekst i trajtuar në formë të lirë eseje është shkruar në frëngjisht dhe është botuar për herë të parë në Bruksel, tek Albania, vj .1, nr.8. Është interesante të vërehet se ky shkrim i Faik Konicës mbi bektashizmin, është shkruar vetëm një vit pasi Naim Frashëri kishte botuar "Fletorja e Bektashinjët" me po të njejtën vetëdije si Buzuku, sepse në gjuhën tonë nuk kishte ende diçka të shkruarpër bektashizmin. Nuk ka gjasa që Konica të ketë pasur dijeni për botimin e "Fletores..." së Naimit, pasi në esenë e vet Konica përmend vetëm vëllimin poetik "Lulet e verës"së 1890, mbi të cilin ai bën dhe komentet mbi bektashizmin. Të tërheq vëmendjen dhe të bën të theksosh faktin se si këto dy mendje të larta, thuajse në të njejtën kohë mendojnë gati të njejtën gjë, por me një ndryshim, në kahje dhe në destinacion. 
Naimi u përpoq t'u jepte shqiptarëve bektashianë librin e tyre të shenjtë, libër në të cilin atdheu dhe besimi ecin njësoj. Ai donte t'u dhuronte bashkëatdhetarëve të vet librin e ritualeve, lutësoren, uratën dhe shërbesat, librin e të lejuarave dhe të të penguarave, duke u përcaktuar atyre një famijle më të madhe ku klerikët janë të afërm, baballarë e gjyshë. "Fletorja e bektashinjët" ishte libër si të gjithë librat e shenjtëruar: mistikë e besim, poezi dhe mësime. Këtë u dha Naim Frashëri shqiptarëve më 1896. Në të njejtën kohë që Naimi punonte "së brendshmi" me shqiptarë, mendja e ndriçuar e Konicës mendonte tjetër gjë: ai u përpoq që këtë besim, tashmë i ngulitur ndër bashkëatdhetarët e tij, këtë vlerë shiprtërore ta njihte edhe bota. Ndaj dhe Konica, ky mjeshtër i pashoq i shqipes., e shkroi esenë e tij në frëngjisht dhe është mbase i pari që bëri përpjekjen që këtë besim të shqiptarëve ta paraqesë në dritë për ta bërëtë njohur. Këtu nuk është rasti të analizojmë me hollësi tendencat e Konicës në këtë ese katër-pesë faqëshe, por të vlerësojmë përpjekjen e tij për të lënë në katrtë diçka të shkruar edhe për teologjinë bektashinjve." Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve" është një  skicim i shpejtë dhe tipik i disa prej veçantive të besimit bektashian. Në të, ndonëse përciptasi, jepen të dhëna mbi  transmigrimin (përbartjen e shpirtrave) tek i cili bektashianët besojnë, mbi panteizmin, ritualin bektashian, festat e shenjta, dëshmorët dhe shenjtorët e këtij besimi. Por nga një këndvështrim tjetër në "Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve" ne gjejmë për herë të parë përkthimin në frengjisht të disa prej vargjeve të Naim Frashërit të vëllimit poetik "Lulet e verës".
 Artikulli tjetër ku Faik Konica flet për bektashizmin është është një portret që ai i bën Naim Frashërit në rreth dy faqe. Artikulli titullohet "Naim H. Frashëri" dhe është shkruar më 1901, një vit pas vdekjes së poetit. Në këtë artikull Konica veçon dy bigëzime të figurës së Namit: nga njëra anë si mësues - vjershëtor që do të kishte mundur e dëshirontë të shkruajë gjëra më pak të nevojshme e më shumë të bukura dhe nga ana tjetër njeh se* Naim bej Frashëri pati edhe një tjetër nder: kuptoi dobinë që mund të nxjerrë kombësia jonë nga bektashizmi. Në këtë pasazh si dhe ato në vazhdim, Konica ngre lart vlerën dhe rolin e këtij besimi ndër shqiptarë dhe kontributin e Naimit si një nga themeluesit e bektashizmit në Shqipëri*.
 Punimi i tretë, më i zgjeruari, më i ploti dhe më i rëndësishmi i Konicës mbi këtë temë është "Parashkresë mbi lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare". Edhe ky punim i Faik Konicës është shkruar në gjuhën frënge dhe është i ndarë në pesë pjesë, sipas fazave historike që ndoqi kjo lëvizje dhe që merr përsipër të shtjellojë autori. Konica bën një paradë të ngjarjeve dhe fytyrave më të shquara të kohës që nga viti 1877 deri më 1899, sidomos në Shqipërinë e Jugut, në ngulimet shqiptare në botë dhe në kërkesat e tyre për t'u organizuar në shoqëri dhe për t'u shprehur në gazeta, revista e libra shqip. Dihet se në këto ngjarje një rol të rëndësishëm kanë luajtur edhe klerikët bektashianë si dhe besimtarë të grigjës së tyre. Kështu në këtë "Parashkresë..." gjen të bashkuar nën thirrjen e atdheut bektashianë e të krishterë që nga* Abdyl Frashëri, Kulloriti, Vretoja, Mit'hat Frashëri, Ismail bej Vlora, Visar Dodani* etj. Por pjesa më interesante e kësaj "Para-shkrese ..." është pjesa e fundit, e ashtutitulluara "Tabelë alfabetike e patriotëve kryesorë dhe e atyre që quhen të tillë". Është një befasi nga ato që jemi mësuar t'i presim dhe i kërkojmë e I gjejmë përherë tek penda e Faik Konicës. Është zanafilla, embrioni i një fjalori të parë kategorish njerëzore me persona të vërtetë, real dhe ku kriter I vetëm matës është atdhedashuria dhe kontributi ndaj vendit tënd. Ndoshta një libër i këtillë është unik edhe gjetiu. Është si një Who is Who i ditëve të shkuara. Në këtë pjesë të fundit të "Parashkresës..." jepen të dhëna dhe skicime edhe për disa figura bektashi-ane të kohës ku Faik Konica skicon herë me vija të trasha e me karbon e herë me laps të hollë e linja të kujdesshme. Gjejmë në këtë fragment të dhëna mjaft interesante për Baba Ahmetin e Koshtenit për të cilin Konica thotë se është murg bektashi dhe patriot i shkëlqyer duke dhënë njëherazi dhe një shënim telegrafik mbi mënyrën e rrallë të veshjes së tij. Më pas vijohet me skicimin e shehut bektashi të Tepelenës, Dautit, i cili ka ndjenja patriotike, siç thotë Konica. Në vazhdim gjen të dhëna mbi karakterin dhe gjendjen e Mit'hat Frashërit dhe përmendjen mes dhuntive të tjera edhe faktin se ky djalosh ka përkthyer në shqip jetën e Vilhem Telit. Po kështu, në këtë tabelë alfabetike ka shënime e të dhëna të shkurtëra edhe për pjestarë të tjerë të familjes bektashiane. 
Siç e theksuam që në fillim, krahas shumë e shumë figurave të tjera që trajtuan në letra bektashizmin ishte edhe bija e Gjirokastrës* Musine Kokalari*. Në temën e mbrojtjes së diplomës së saj, Romë 1941 temë studimore mbi poetin kombëtar Naim Frashëri, Musineja i kushton një vend të rëndësishëm dy problemeve: 

1. problemit të doktrinës bektashiane, 

2. çështjes së ndikimit të kësaj doktrine tek Naimi. 

Kapitulli i I, pjesa II, e këtij punimi mban titullin "Storia e dottrina dei bectashi". Që në krye autorja thekson faktin se e ndjen të nevojshme që për të paraqitur mendimin e Naim Frashërin të bëjë një historik të shkurtër, në rreth 7 faqe të daktilografuara rreth bektashizmit që frymëzoi shumë nga veprat e poetit.Këtë kapitull, Musine Kokalari e trajton sa në rrafshin e përgjithshëm, - atë të historisë së bektashizmit botëror, - aq edhe në përfaqësimin e tij në Shqipëri.Padyshim që, për efektin e kohës kur u shkrua ky punim, - që për fat të keq nuk është përkthyer dhe nuk është botuar ende në shqip, - pengesat që rendit autorja për  sistemimin e lëndës dhe mospasjes së një historie të plotë, veç disa teksteve të shkurtër e fragmentarë, tashmë janë kapërcyer. 

Kështu, po të kapërcejmë pengesën që kjo vepër e shkruar herët, por e lexuar vonë, 60 vjet pas hartimit të saj, do të gjenim në këtë punim mjaft të dhëna të vyera. Musine Kokalari bën një panoramim dhe sistemim të drejtë të njohurive duke na dhënë herë - herë edhe të dhëna interesante mbi figura të shquara të besimit bektashian, që nga *Haxhi Bektashi, Baba Ballëmi, Ali Pasha Tepelena, baba Shemimi, Baba Nasibi, baba Alushin,* etj si dhe të ndodhive madhore që e kanë shoqëruar këtë besim që kulmon me Qerbelanë. Autorja na bën të ditur të dhëna bigrafike rreth Haxhi Bektashit dhe pelegrinazheve të tij që nga Qerbelaja ku vizitoi varrin e Huseinit e deri në Jeruzalem ku vizitoi edhe varrin e Jezu Krishtit. Gjithashtu në këtë punim gjejmë edhe shënime mbi misionin e dishepullit më të zgjedhur të bektashizmit,* Sari Salltëkut* në Ballkan ku ai përhapi këtë besim të ri dhe ngriti teqetë e para në Budapest, Bosnjë, Shkup,Ohër, Janinë, Edené dhe Krujë, ku, siç shkruan Musineja, " edhe sot  besohet se është varrosur ky shenjt."Gjithashu në këtë punim gjejmë të dhëna edhe për përkatësinë bektashiane të besimit të Skënderbeut si dhe disa nga vlerat e çmuara të këtij besimi që nga misticizma, toleranca, mirësia e gjer tek të drejtat dhe respekti ndaj gruas. Mes këtyre rreshtave gjejmë edhe një herë rastin të konfirmojmë të dhënën e Konicës rreth mbështejes që bektashianët i bënë Abdyl Frashërit në përpjekjeve të tij për ta bërë Shqipërinë. 
"Më 1877, pas traktatit të Sh. Stefanit...vëllai i madh i Naimit, Abdyli, thirri në Frashër krerët ë bektashizmit shqiptar për të mbrojtur idenë kombëtre", shkruan autorja. Në fund, Musine Kokalari e mbyll këtë historik të shkurtër duke veshur doktrinën bektashiane me vargjet dhe prozën e Naimit rreth dritës, vallazërisë, mirësisë, mbrothtësisë, dashurisë njerëzore, - pika mjaft të rëndësishme këto të themelit të besimit bektashian i cili dikur, sot dhe gjithmonë ka qenë dhe do jetë, po në ato pozita siç i pohon Musine Kokalari në fund të punimit: "Për nga këndvështrimi social,*bektashizmi mbron barazinë mes burrit dhe gruas, kundër dogmave të vjetra të besimeve të tjera. Nga këndvështrimi politik bektashizmi është shprehur për një nacionalizëm të zjarrtë që vë mbi çdo gjë idenë sublime të atdheut."*

----------


## Ligesia

Nacionalismi dhe islami nuk duhet te jene kur ne te njejten fjali sepse ne u kthyem fene sepse na detyruan dhe jo se donim. Paguan me shume taksa, nuk ke te drejat e sa te tjera.

----------


## Ermal 22

Ta kishe shkruar ate fjali tek nenforumi i komunitetit mysliman do te te kishte pasur me teper kuptim.
Bektashinjte tane kane qene historikisht edhe patriote te shquar, ndersa sot mund te gjesh teqe shqiptare [ne shtetin Michigan per shembull] qe mbajne te shpalosur flamurin kuqezi shqiptar. Te njohur per bujari dhe mikppritje, bektashet i pranojne fete e tjera pa problem, jane tolerante ndaj tyre si dhe respektojne shtetin e bashkimin kombetar. Gjate shekullit te 19, bektashet njiheshin si perkrahes te gjuhen shqipe dhe pavaresine se Shqiperise, ndersa teqet e tyre ishin vendtakim per rilindasit shqiptare dhe magazina te fshehta per libra e broshura ne shqip. Turqit biles arrestuan disa dervishe e baba per shkak te aktivitetit te tyre patriotik shqiptar. Per me teper bektashet jane ure lidhjeje mes myslimaneve e te krishtereve, prandaj matu kur flet or ti lum miku.

----------


## Ligesia

Une nuk po them qe dhe myslimanet kane dhene per shqiperine, sidomos bektashinjte, e cila si fe merr dhe nga kristianismi dhe gjithashtu eshte dhe me liberale se Suny ose shia gje qe e ka bere me te joshme ndryshimin e fese.  Pika eshte qe islami u fut ne shqiperi dhe ne ballkan si menyre kontrolli, sic bene spanjollet ne ameriken e jugut ose anglezet ne indi. Nuk dua te shaj bektashijt ose myslimanet, se nuk besoj ne asnje fe, por do te ishte mire qe kur flitet per nacionalism dhe fe te vihej ne dukje qe feja eshte perdorur si menyre kontrolli. Kjo puna e fese duhet ripare edhe njehere ne historine shqiptare sepse shume njerez nuk e kane idene fare.

----------


## Cappuccino

Kame shume rrespekt per bektashinjt shqiptare dhe kontributin e tyre kombetare te cilet e kane bere gjate sundimit turk dhe vazhdojne ta bejne me mjeshteri pa rene pre e dollareve te harapistanit dhe pa iu nenshtruar mjekrrave tunguziste.

Vazhdoni keshtu se ndoshta nje dite do ju marrin juve, mjekrrullacat e fanatizuar arab-shqipfolesa, si shembull tolerant.


Cappu  :Lulja3:

----------


## King_Gentius

Per patriotizmin e bektashive kam degjuar shum here te tjera, gezohem qe kemi mes nesh vellezer te tille.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## murik

Qarkullojne thashetheme se gjoja Enver Hoxha fillimisht ka pasur idene qe bektashizmin ta shpalli si fene e shqiptareve,por me vone nderoi mendim pasi u kritkua nga shoket.Nuk e di nese ka sadopak vertetesi ne keto thenie,por ajo qe nuk mund te vihet ne dyshim eshte ndjenja e forte patriotike e bektashinjve shqiptare dhe kontributi i tyre i gjithanshem.

----------


## refet

kapučino pahe urejtje te madhe ndaj islamin ,vec ti vazhdo ashtu e zoti ka me ta thie qafen mbaj mend kto fjale.a e di se me fjalet e tua sa shqiptar musliman ke rendua . tetova eshte ne maqedoni e kimi shum shkije e ti me dukesh si ata vetem dalohesh se folen shqip ni kaur i keq je.

----------


## Bel ami

> Qarkullojne thashetheme se gjoja Enver Hoxha fillimisht ka pasur idene qe bektashizmin ta shpalli si fene e shqiptareve,por me vone nderoi mendim pasi u kritkua nga shoket.Nuk e di nese ka sadopak vertetesi ne keto thenie,por ajo qe nuk mund te vihet ne dyshim eshte ndjenja e forte patriotike e bektashinjve shqiptare dhe kontributi i tyre i gjithanshem.


Thjesht sa per informacion mund te te them se kleri Bektashi dhe ai Katolik ishin dy kleret qe u denuan me shume nga Enver Hoxha.Dhjetra Baballare Teqesh jane pushkatuar dhe disa dhjetra dervishe po ashtu.Dhjetra Teqe u dogjen qe pas luftes, de shume te tjera me vone.Enveri u mundua me anen e Baba Fajes qe ta vendoste Bektashizmin nen urdhera e tij por nuk ja ariti dot. Dedene e Kryegjyshates e  flaken komunistet nga ballkoni i katit te trete duke i shkaktuar vdekjen e menjehershme.Do te mundohem tju sjell edhe shifra te  sakta.Nese ka pasur dicka qe nuk mund te bashkejetonte ka qene komunizmi dhe Bektashizmi.

----------


## nojre

o refet ti qenke i papare , do te bejme Bektash edhe ty se ta paska qejfi shume me duket perderisa paske shkruar ne cdo teme te komuniteti tone, ........

e di qe sjane si ty se po te sihin si puna jote gjthe muslimanet e shqiperise, do na kish marre lumi dhe do na kish vrare greku e serbi me kohe.....

o shoku ik shiko hallin ate bej se ne cdo koment ngele duke bere mallkime ne emer te zotit, .. dmth ja ke marre ti punen zotit dhe e vendoske ti se ca do bej ai me neve. 
une shqip te shkruaj dhe ti hic, ka mundesi te jesh nga keta muslimanet e rinj qe kane bere shkolla ne Arabi , jemen, Iran, se ska kuptim te jesh kaq zemerlig qe vetem mallkon si kisha greke para 100 vjetesh qe mallkonte shqiptaret per gjuhen shqipe qe e flet ti sot.

ne shyqyr qe kemi nje fe ku te pakten flasim, shqip e falemi shqip ti na thua kodra pas diellit.

----------


## Goth_KiroL

Gjyshata e Bektashinjve te Kosoves eshte ne Gjakove.
Familja ime, sikur shumica dermuese e familjeve te medha, te vjetra e te respektuara te Gjakoves i perkasit tarikatit bektashi (si duket une devijova pak - duke quajtur veten  besimtar te Zotit e jo religjioz).

Kam pasur miresine te vizitoj kete institucion te respektuar.  I gjithe objekti eshte i stolisur me fotografi, dhe materiale te tjera kombetare shqiptare. Ka nje biblioteke qe s'eshte aq e pasur  per shkak se u dogj nga barbaret serbo-sllave.

Babah  Mumini sot udheheqes i kesaj teqeje eshte nje njeri i urte e respektuar.
Paraardhesi i tij  babah Qazim Bakalli   ka qene nje njeri vertet i shenjte, nje atdhedashes dhe perhapes i kultures dhe arsimit shqip.  Ishte mesues i mrekullueshem. Nje nga te paret qe u shkolluan ne Elbasan (nese nuk gaboj) dhe sollen shkollat shqipe ne Gjakove e Kosove.

----------


## nojre

shume flm per informacionin se nuk edija qe qendra e bektasjiszmes per Kosoven qenka ne Gjakove, do e vizitoj me patjeter sa te me jepet mundesia.

do te doja te dija me shume informacione rreth bektashizmit ne Kosove dhe ne Maqedonine fqinje nese do mundeshe, di qe ne tetove eshte Baba Mondi qe po ben nje pune te palodhur per ruajtjen e vlerave te bektashizmit ne Maqedoni.

----------


## ezel

Per te qene bekteshizmi fe,pa tjeter duhet te kete liber dhe profet,une do i pyesja bektashinjte cilin liber e kane per baze dhe cili eshte profeti i fundit i tyre??

----------


## nojre

ezel shko pyet andej nga forumi jot, okkk.

duhet te kuptoni nje gje qe ne shqiptaret e kemi te theksuar, se me duekt se sje shqiptari ti shoku qenke Arab,....

..sa më shume na lufton dhe na shan, aq më të forte dhe me të bashkuar bëhemi...

keshtu qe nqs do infomacione hap kuranin, hap zemren shqiptare nqs te ka ngelur, mendo parardhësit e tu dhe do e kuptosh çfare eshte bektashizmi, kush eshte profeti jone, cfare besojme ........... edhe cfare te te doje zemra.

me shqip ska ku te veje, nqs e do ne arabisht, servisht, turqisht, greqisht, shoku shko në ne keto vende sepse ketu, ketu flitet shqip,  dhe qe nga titulli i forumit shkruhet 
* FORUMI SHQIPTAR* .       okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

----------


## ezel

Nojre , une pyeta qe te me japesh pergjigje e jo sugjerime, ti e din shume mire se kush jeni e kush jemi, une dua qe pergjigjen te japish ketu ne publik qe te lexojne tjeret, ti na akuzon si arab ndersa vete identifikohesh si turk, ti e din shume mire kush ka qene haxhi Bektashi,ai ka qen nje musliman i devotshem dhe jo si pasuesit e tij sic jeni disa ,po sikur te cohet nga varri i shkreti haxhi baba bektash do ju kishte eliminuar te gjitheve qe i keni bere shpifje 

Edhe njehere te pyes publikisht??

CILEN LIBER BESONI DHE CILIN PROFET 


lej anesh arabet dhe turqit ,flasim per fene "bektashiane "

----------


## nojre

Feja e shqiptarit eshte shiqptaria

ti qenke nje L........., qe se ke shokun, 
mire shqip qe sdike , dmth sdo te lexosh  po na ben dhe te zgjuarin dhe ironikun, edhe ku di une, 

ik andej nga e ndjen veten brenda fese tende dhe mos na grij sallatë, 

Bektashizmi ka bere vepra, dhe nqs do te marresh vesh po te jap faqen e internetit ku mund te iluminohesh zotrote,......

se tarikat me tolerant, nuk gjen ne kete bote, ku ne i pranojne te gjitha besimet dhe tarikatet sepse te gjithe besojne në një ZOT te vetem, dhe kjo ka rendesi per neve, ........

kurse ti more shoku thua, ose beso si mua ose do vesh ne ferr, qe do te thote psikologji diktatoriale, 
... o me mua ose kundra meje......

na dhe faqen e internetit dhe lexo , nqs ste pelqen ik shiko hallin tend dhe na ler rehat ne rrugen tone se jemi per vellazeri me te gjithe shqiptaret, pa dallim feje, krahine dhe ideje, dhe sot dalin ca buzëqumësht si puna juaj dhe flasin per Kuran, per Bibel, e per Profete, dhe hedhin poshte gjithe punen, mundin, djeresen, biles edhe jeten kane dhene per mëmëdheun, dhe per gjuhen qe po komunikojme bashke zotrote, se na jeni bere dhe juve me keq se Greku, ......

ik shoku tani se e mbushe kupën...

vazhdo rrugen tende dhe tu befte pushka top.

ILUMINOHU, Ndriçohu   .... www.komunitetibektashi.org/

dhe mos pyet më

----------


## Goth_KiroL

> Per te qene bekteshizmi fe,pa tjeter duhet te kete liber dhe profet,une do i pyesja bektashinjte cilin liber e kane per baze dhe cili eshte profeti i fundit i tyre??


Bektashizmi eshte tarikat musliman, besohen kater librat e shenjte - libri i fundit eshte Kurani,  besohen te gjithe pejgamberet prej Ademit a.s. deri te i fundit Muhamedi a.s.

----------


## ezel

Kuptohet ,kur  mungon njohurie fetare ,ne shprehje vjen injoranca, patriotizmi,dhe normalisht fyerjet.
Nojre une te bera nje pyetje te sinqert ti  ktheve ne menyre shume te vrazhde, mos mendo se ne nuk e dime se cfar eshte islami dhe kush jane tarikatet e tij.
Shkurt qarte Islami nuk njeh tarikate , islami njer Kuranin dhe hadithin e muhamedit, ju jeni komplet jashte feje ,po Ishallah Zoti ua falte mekatet dhe ju udhezon ne rruge te drejte


p.s.  feja e shqiptarit shqiptaria hmmmmm  po Haxhi BEKTASHI  mos ka qene gje shqiptare???

----------


## Goth_KiroL

ezel,  faleminderi qe u mundove te na kthesh ne rrugen tende te mbare

e sheh, ne mendojme se jemi me mire se ty - prandaj largohu pa bere ofendime.

----------

